# Issues with progesterone



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I have recently had a miscarriage, Christmas Day of all days.  All year I have not ovulated. Had around 6 progesterone day 21 tests and the best I got was 19 private and 16.9 NHS.      I had 3 months of oprogesterone tests and on the final month I started using a Progesterone cream I had purchased myself which you apply to wrists, tummy and thighs twice a day.  My day 21 test that month showed 42 and that I had ovulated.    I then went ahead and inseminated with donor sperm at a cost of £900.  I conceived but miscarried   

I am thinking maybe it's to do with my egg quality as I am not ovulating strong so the baby would never stick?  My progesterone of 42 was good but that wouldn't help egg quality for the next cycle right?  And the cream you only use from day you ovulate till day 1 of your cycle.  

I am seeing my GP Friday and don't know what to ask.  I am trying again with donor sperm in 4 weeks. I had all the bloods done, she had no results for me other than my last one saying I had ovulated then said she was only doing them so she could refer me privately as no help available on the NHS unless I have been trying to conceive for 2 years or had 2 rounds of 6 IUIS at a cost of around £12k!!!  Never going to have that sort of money.    

My AMH is 13.4 which isn't great but not terrible.  My issue I think is progesterone and it's that I need to help my eggs better quality and to help the baby stick.    Can I get my GP to do a private prescription for this?  Would it cost a lot?  Sorry for all the questions.  Just don't know where to turn as I cannot afford to go via a clinic and the hospital are useless

********


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

I'm sorry for your loss  .  You really need to speak to your GP in this situation as then she can advise what, if any, medication is best for you.  I was prescribed progesterone pessaries to help maintain a pregnancy on the NHS.

Dory
Xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Dory, I am seeing my GP Friday morning.  I think I am not ovulating strong enough so egg quality issue but not sure if GP can prescribe Clomid etc


----------

